# Bike fit or sports doc in DC/MD/VA?



## tsvaughn (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm having some recurring knee pain when I do hard intervals on the trainer. Anybody have a recommendation for a fitter in or around Maryland? All-American in Damascus and Lutherville Bike Shop north of Baltimore do the Serotta system, which I've heard is good. Any preference?

Also, can anybody recommend a sports doc with cycling experience?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

tsvaughn said:


> I'm having some recurring knee pain when I do hard intervals on the trainer. Anybody have a recommendation for a fitter in or around Maryland? All-American in Damascus and Lutherville Bike Shop north of Baltimore do the Serotta system, which I've heard is good. Any preference?
> 
> Also, can anybody recommend a sports doc with cycling experience?



Capitol Hill bikes /DC does body laser scanning - but probably more for finding correct bike geometry.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

tsvaughn said:


> Also, can anybody recommend a sports doc with cycling experience?


I have had good experiences with Brian Krabak, who is with Johns Hopkins Sports Medicine. The first time that I went to Dr. Krabak, I was having knee problems -- I brought my bike and indoor trainer; he examined me while I was pedaling on the bike. It sometimes is hard to get an appointment with him, but if you are not in extreme distress, it is worth it. 

http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/orthopedicsurgery/krabak.html

http://www.jhintl.net/JHI/English/Doctors/AboutKrabak.asp


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

tsvaughn said:


> I'm having some recurring knee pain when I do hard intervals on the trainer. Anybody have a recommendation for a fitter in or around Maryland? All-American in Damascus and Lutherville Bike Shop north of Baltimore do the Serotta system, which I've heard is good. Any preference?
> 
> Also, can anybody recommend a sports doc with cycling experience?


The Bicycle Place on Grubb Rd in Silver Spring does good fitting. They do a lot of custom bikes and are very knowledgeable about that sort of thing.
www.thebicycleplace.com

For Sport docs - Dr. Daniel Pereles (said: Peer-less) at Montgomery Orthopaedics in Kensington will be fixing my husband's knee (torn meniscus) soon and had done a lot of work on cyclists. He came highly recommended.
www.montgomeryorthopaedics.com

Good luck!


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

*I'll second that opinion*

Dr. Pereles has treated me for a dislocated shoulder. Twice. Ouch. I highly recommend him. Good bedside manner as well.


For Sport docs - Dr. Daniel Pereles (said: Peer-less) at Montgomery Orthopaedics in Kensington will be fixing my husband's knee (torn meniscus) soon and had done a lot of work on cyclists. He came highly recommended.
www.montgomeryorthopaedics.com

Good luck![/quote]


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

In central Virginia these are the guys that helped me out quite a bit. The custom othrotics I got as part of my 3D computer fit are the fo-shizzle!

http://www.healthsystem.virginia.edu/internet/pmr/Speed.cfm


----------



## tsvaughn (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I got a full bike fit at All-American in Damascus and haven't had any knee pain since (knock on wood).


----------

